# 08' dobass updates ~ full fields, bonus$$$ and more!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Kinda a one in all post for everything.

The Madness is full with three on a wait list!!! Rodmakers and The Fin jumping head first with their efforts for this event giving away a day one leader bonus of St.Croix Avid Rods paired with Quantum Catalyst ( $550 retail!) AND $200 certificate from Rodmakers AND $200 certificate from The'Fin - that's an extra $950 in leading day one!!!!
http://www.dobass.com/08MADNESS/MAY3MAY4.html

OhioGameFishing tournament discussion (right here as a matter of fact)  will have the first and foremost coverage for this entire event- even before dobass. If you are looking for the day one stats, give it up for OGF and pass the word !!!!

There will be sausages and drink at day2- some awesome free gear to all on day 1 (only if you know your team # ) and some SUPER HUGE $$$ gear certificate bonuses from the Fin.

For NOAA- although not advertised on dobass, we are approved for Champion Diamond Program, Skeeter Reel Money and Vic's new boat owners contingencies. More is hopefully on the way for a variety of manufactures. *You could potentially win $10,000 on just 60 teams at a NOAA event*...which by the way... Mosquito#1 is full!!!!
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Our second stop, Berlin 5/31 is roughly half full, credit card payments have again been opened up for this event.

Our 07' anglers will be in route for the BassFanArmy WWC in about 2 weeks!!! This same program is offered to ALL 2008 NOAA anglers- a FREE $25,000 championship!!!
http://www.dobass.com/BASSFAN/ARMY/NOAAPOINTSFORMAT.html

EEI and LaDue are getting the anticipated HUGE phone calling and email response at this time of year. Typically a later group of anglers, they are in store for over $3,000 in gear and certificates to be distributed to top anglers...and each and every EEI and LaDue event!!! Not bad for inexpensive electric only fishn'...and that's just the bonuses~!!!!

http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN1000.html
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Many good calls with early season questions have been coming in recently...PLEASE don't hesitate if you have questions about any rules, now is the time!!! 

You won't hear me respond to anything or anyone during numbers being called on the water!!!:C 

nip


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like things are filling up fast! Great job Nip... Maybe, if I can weasel some OT out of it, maybe I'll show up with the camera on-shoulder and put you guys on TV... Let me see where things fall out.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Just make sure you bring Betsy Kling with you!!!

Dude- she is so glowing these days  

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

A feature to all dobass events are capped fields.

Just as with our fishing, there are applicable _rules_ to each field regarding entry to each respective series.

While out and about these past two weekends, I cant tell you how often I've heard "...I checked the website and you had 26 teams left..." - all I can do is  as two fields of dobass are now CLOSED.

Please note: *the director has no control over who pays what and when- I have received as many as 30+ entries in one day.* 

Despite the snow and icelocked lakes my phone, and history, has suggested a MASS onslaught of entires to hit next week...I might be wrong...but beware!&#37; 

I know several OGF folks who have recently discussed their intentions of fishing LaDue for 2008...with two weeks to the OPEN and just three before Qualifier#1- we could fill the remaining field in one days worth of entries.

NOAA Berlin 5/31 is down to 28...EEI has 17...

Get'em-
nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

How many OGF'ers will be fishing LaDue this year?? 
I'm in!

ROLL CALL!!!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

iwish i could


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> How many OGF'ers will be fishing LaDue this year??
> I'm in!
> 
> ROLL CALL!!!


i'm in. hopefully reelman and reelson will take each other out and the rest of us can have the lake to ourselves


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't see ReelSon on the roster...


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> How many OGF'ers will be fishing LaDue this year??
> I'm in!
> 
> ROLL CALL!!!


I'm in again. Wouldn't miss it. 
Seems like all of us fish the same areas in the spring or at least close to it.


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> How many OGF'ers will be fishing LaDue this year??
> I'm in!
> 
> ROLL CALL!!!


Yeah, I'm in too. Looks like we may have to wait til the spring open to see soft water. No prefishing for anyone, unless your fishing through a hole.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah this really sucks. I'm gonna float a boat somewhere this weekend, not sure where though.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

LaDue Bass Series is up to 30 teams now...just like that!!!
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


don't fret Parma that ice will melt...sometime at least!

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Heavy rains forcasted for Friday, that should just about do it! 

You'll be up to 40 teams after Saturday's mail call! 

Reelson must be waiting for a lucky team number or something??


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

ParmaBass said:


> Reelson must be waiting for a lucky team number or something??


Reelmans got him runnin scared with their side bet!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> Yeah this really sucks. I'm gonna float a boat somewhere this weekend, not sure where though.


Don't go to ladue this weekend, its all ice still.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishers of Men said:


> Don't go to ladue this weekend, its all ice still.


Tell me about it!!! Check out the sattelite image, hopefully it opens up by mid-week. Just about eveything has some open water, not LaDue though.




http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/mo...sub&image=t1.08089.1651.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------

